# csh Skript wechselt das Verzeichnis nicht



## Kashrlyyk (7. Juni 2008)

Ich habe ein Skript geschrieben, das folgendersmaßen aufgebaut ist:

# /bin/csh/
cd verzeichnis
Befehle
cd ../verzeichnis1/
....

Dem Skript habe ich dann mit chmod die Erlaubnis 755 gegeben. Aber wenn ich es starte, kommt nur die Meldung ": No such file or directory.". 

Kann das an der Kodierung der Datei liegen? Ich habe diese daheim mit dem Editor geschrieben und dann auf die Arbeit kopiert.


----------



## ts230 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
du musst den *vollen *Pfad zum Ordner angeben.
Hier ein Beispiel:
cd /home/tiersendung/tiersendung.funpic.de/#

Außerdem heißt es soweit ich es weiß sh nicht csh!
Ich hoffe, es hilft dir


----------



## Kashrlyyk (7. Juni 2008)

ts230 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> du musst den *vollen *Pfad zum Ordner angeben.
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> cd /home/tiersendung/tiersendung.funpic.de/#
> ...



csh = c-shell

Es war tatsächlich die Kodierung. Zum Glück habe ich Notepad++, sodaß ich problemlos von "Kodierung für Windows" auf "Kodierung für Unix" wechseln konnte. Danach lief es dann ohne weitere Änderungen.


----------

